# Lawnmower racing



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone here ever make a racing lawnmower? me and my girlfriend are planning on making one to enter at a local race, can anyone give me any tips on what kind of tractor to look for and how to modify it.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

I'd look for a IC engine since boaring the cylinder to a larger size is important.
also you have to shave the head so that the gas vapor in compressed into a smaller space.Then drill out the mettering holes in the carb.just a little bit.You can also pisk up a racing cam (that has higher lobes)

As far as the tractor,find one with a tight stiring radius and a strong transmission


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

repair_guy said:


> I'd look for a IC engine since boaring the cylinder to a larger size is important.
> also you have to shave the head so that the gas vapor in compressed into a smaller space.Then drill out the mettering holes in the carb.just a little bit.You can also pisk up a racing cam (that has higher lobes)
> 
> As far as the tractor,find one with a tight stiring radius and a strong transmission



try and find an old Internation Harvester Tranny off a cub cadet


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I recently picked up a 12hp MTD with variable speed transmission.. Ive got the feeling the Variable belt system isn't the best for racing but ive got some ideas floating around in my head as to how to make it work.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

the racing mower i have is a standard homelite riding mower with a 12hp briggs engine. I/C. all i did was change the pulley size and wow is it fast. you could bore it out if you want to but it goes fast enough with just pulley sizes changed


----------



## 400ccscreamer (Nov 5, 2007)

one thing is that i had made 2 of them and on one it was a bone stock 1991 craftsman 10 hp it is a very stong frame and it has one of the strongest transmissions around in it it is a foote that is the name they are bullet proof believe me and it is a 4 speed and steering radius is good and it is a very light mower they will go you will not be dissapointed and the one that i have now is a john deere model 55 that had originally came with a 5 horse and i had ran an 11hp on it oh and with the craftsman it will either come with a 10 hp techumseh or 11hp briggs dont change the engine they are both very strong


----------

